# Celtics Forum Keeper Discussion Thread



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Discuss the league here [the draft, trade offers, advice, etc.]


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Three threads on the FF league? No offense but maybe it should go in off-topic? Good luck to those involved.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway said:


> Three threads on the FF league? No offense but maybe it should go in off-topic? Good luck to those involved.


Two now. The others have been locked and will gradually drift off the first page.

Off-topic does not attract many of the participants.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It's been like an hour and 40 minutes, I think it's time for me to pick for KH, I'm sure he'd like Walter McCarty with his first pick. The second pick is Vin Baker (who btw is on the Wolves now...).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

and with the 5th overall pick...#1AWF selects...the greatest player to ever wear a celtics, mavs or heat uni...EMPLOYEE #8!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok im kidding dont qoute me on that :biggrin:


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i got boned again! 11th!?!?!?!??!?! i was hoping for better luck this year ... and one of the top tier players in the draft ... should of went with the reverse order. :biggrin:

Oh, and i'm looking to move up in the first round. Anyone interested in trading with me leave me a PM with a deal, relatively fair deals are all i ask for.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

DontTradePaul! said:


> i got boned again! 11th!?!?!?!??!?! i was hoping for better luck this year ... and one of the top tier players in the draft ... should of went with the reverse order. :biggrin:
> 
> Oh, and i'm looking to move up in the first round. Anyone interested in trading with me leave me a PM with a deal, relatively fair deals are all i ask for.


I might be willing to trade away the #2 pick for the right price.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Where can I find the list of avialable players?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Where can I find the list of avialable players?




do like i did...write down all the players that are "kept" and the ones that are not on that list are available :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It won't let me sign in to pick!!!!


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

KingHandles said:


> If someone can get me a list of players and I'll tell them who to pick that would be cool...
> 
> Or, if it comes down to it I know VC's available so I'll take him.


You're just supposed to make your pick in the selection thread here on the boards:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=309434 

All the players who have been kept are listed at the top. Everyone else is available. All you need to do is just write something like "1.01 - Name of Player" in the selection thread.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i dont think we have an online list of players but yahoo has a top 100 list here link removed
and you can just see who is left from the kept players in the player selection thread on the boards.

Link to the "board" removed, as the league cannot endorse such tools. Using the many resources of the internet is fine, but participants should be able to search for these resources by themselves.

- Premier


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

KingHandles said:


> If someone can get me a list of players and I'll tell them who to pick that would be cool...
> 
> Or, if it comes down to it I know VC's available so I'll take him.


Everyone who isn't listed above beside our teams is available. There isn't really a list. You just have to see who is kept and strike them off the complete list. Here's a preseason mock draft that lists all the players (those kept here and unkept) if that helps:

Link to the mock draft removed, as the league cannot endorse such tools. Using the many resources of the internet is fine, but participants should be able to search for these resources by themselves.

*Also, you're on the clock.

*- Premier


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

a-whoopsy daisy, just trying to help Premier my bad ... you just wanted to make sure no one took Yao didn't you ... :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Damn you LX, damn you.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

A quick question - at what point can the next guy go ahead and draft a player when the person on the clock goes overtime? Pouncing like a vulture when someone's a minute over (particularly if someone gets an 11pm-7am window) seems hard, but at some point we need to move on to get the rounds in. Any thoughts?


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

its harsh, but once the 8 hour time limit is up, might as well make your pick. Personally, i'd give more leeway for overnight picks due to people sleeping ... for daytime picks, i'd wait a little while to see if the person signs on. 

Waiting is curteous, but the draft needs to be completed. Use your best judgement past the 8 hour limit, at least thats what i would be doing.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Good question km. I do think those whose picks fall overnight should have a bit of leeway (kudos to LX for getting in there early this morning for his). But maybe after a certain amount of time over we should just give them the next highest ranked guy on Yahoo and keep it going.

It would be a good idea if everyone tried to check the thread just before bed and soon after getting up, especially if your pick is drawing near. And then, depending on your situation, check as often as possible during the day. I'm in good shape because I'm seldom far from a computer for hours at a stretch and I have an always-on cable connection, so I can just pop in here and check anytime. But I realize some people might work outdoors of have jobs that don't allow them the opportunity.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Damn I knew I should have kept Diaw.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Maybe we should change it back to the 12 hour format as we had last year.

Also, Agoo's on the clock, and #1AWF can make the his pick as soon as he logs on.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is everyone PMing the guy after them?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Maybe we should change it back to the 12 hour format as we had last year.
> 
> Also, Agoo's on the clock, and #1AWF can make the his pick as soon as he logs on.





yesssss 12 hrs pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee i have trouble gettin to a comp while im a school for the week and i dont wanna get skippd anymore


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

I think we would be alright if everyone would just take two minutes when they first get up to check the draft, set aside some time in late afternoon to check again and then do the same thing before bed. It shouldn't be that difficult to check in within every 8 hour period except maybe when your pick falls overnight during your exact sleeping hours. We already got a late start on the draft and have only two weeks to complete it. We'll never get finished if we have to wait 12 hours on a lot of picks. We're already on our third day and we're only halfway through the first round. Besides, none of those who missed their picks so far were here within 12 hours either, so how would that help?

It might be a good idea if your pick is coming up and you don't think you'll be able to get to a computer within the next 8 hours, PM a list of players to Premier or me or somebody and the pick can be made for you. But I don't think we should slow down the draft by going to 12 hours.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sorry but when i get up in the morning and im late for my biochemistry class the last thing on my mind is checking the draft tread...its not as easy as you think for some of us to "set 2 minutes aside" when we get up


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sorry but when i get up in the morning and im late for my biochemistry class the last thing on my mind is checking the draft tread...its not as easy as you think for some of us to "set 2 minutes aside" when we get up


Get up two minutes earlier. :biggrin: 

Sorry, but here's where maturity and maybe having some time management skills comes into play. You're not the only one participating in this draft. You have to consider that when you can't take that two minutes, it wastes more time than that for the rest of us. If you know that you have a biochemistry exam the next morning and won't have the time to make your pick, you should let somebody know that you won't be available and leave a draft queue from which a player can be chosen for you. Tell whoever you PM what time you expect to return. If your time won't run out before then, everyone will be happy to wait for you. If not, we can just take the top remaining player from your list and get on with the draft. It's not really that difficult. All it takes is consideration for others. :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AWF, you can PM me a list.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sundance said:


> I think we would be alright if everyone would just take two minutes when they first get up to check the draft, set aside some time in late afternoon to check again and then do the same thing before bed. It shouldn't be that difficult to check in within every 8 hour period except maybe when your pick falls overnight during your exact sleeping hours. We already got a late start on the draft and have only two weeks to complete it. We'll never get finished if we have to wait 12 hours on a lot of picks. We're already on our third day and we're only halfway through the first round. Besides, none of those who missed their picks so far were here within 12 hours either, so how would that help?
> 
> It might be a good idea if your pick is coming up and you don't think you'll be able to get to a computer within the next 8 hours, PM a list of players to Premier or me or somebody and the pick can be made for you. But I don't think we should slow down the draft by going to 12 hours.


Two weeks for nine (eight and a half) rounds is pretty managable. It's not like everyone will take 12 hours. There are certain times when I don't have access to the computer for more than eight hours (sometimes it even goes to 12, but...oh well).


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> Two weeks for nine (eight and a half) rounds is pretty managable. It's not like everyone will take 12 hours. There are certain times when I don't have access to the computer for more than eight hours (sometimes it even goes to 12, but...oh well).


I understand that. In fact, I said earlier in this thread that some folks may work outdoors or have some other reason they can't be at a computer for a long stretch. But that's where trying to simply pay attention when it's getting close to your pick and making some arrangements if you can't be at a computer comes into play. If everyone wants to go to 12 hours, fine. But Antoine took 28 hours to make his pick and then tried to blame it on a biochemistry test.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Sundance said:


> I understand that. In fact, I said earlier in this thread that some folks may work outdoors or have some other reason they can't be at a computer for a long stretch. But that's where trying to simply pay attention when it's getting close to your pick and making some arrangements if you can't be at a computer comes into play. If everyone wants to go to 12 hours, fine. But Antoine took 28 hours to make his pick and then tried to blame it on a biochemistry test.


While I'd love to go back to 12 hours, it's actually not needed, I have a feeling we'll be done with the 2nd round by tomorrow, if the game continues.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> While I'd love to go back to 12 hours, it's actually not needed, I have a feeling we'll be done with the 2nd round by tomorrow, if the game continues.


I hope so. I'm encouraged that some of those toward the end of the draft have been so prompt with their picks. :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> patrick_wandalowski selects Antawn Jamison via PM [2.15]


You're kidding me, right?

What is up with people stealing all my players?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> You're kidding me, right?
> 
> What is up with people stealing all my players?


Actually I would of stolen him too, I would of been next and he was my pick


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Actually I would of stolen him too, I would of been next and he was my pick


It's your pick now, so try not to steal anyone else. I'm not looking at Walter as a option. Thanks

I'm short on PFs...if TD was going to go...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> We have a trade to announce.
> 
> The Squirrels and the Elitists v2 have agreed to a two player deal. The Squirrels are sending Joe Johnson to the the Elitists v2 for Mike Bibby.
> 
> There's a rumor that picks and cash are also being discussed, so more details to follow as they become available.


Full details have now emerged, the Squirrels will also be sending their 7th round pick (80th overall) and a Supporting Membership (as cash) for the 06-07 season to the Elitists v2 for the 7th round pick (75th overall).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Full details have now emerged, the Squirrels will also be sending their 7th round pick (80th overall) and a Supporting Membership (as cash) for the 06-07 season to the Elitists v2 for the 7th round pick (75th overall).


Accepted.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

I'm asking that we add a scoring category for technical fouls. With Sheed, Artest and Marbury I'm already a lock after 5 picks!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You need to ask Isaiah Rider to come out of retirement.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> You need to ask Isaiah Rider to come out of retirement.


East Bay Funk Dunk = God


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Raja "2.5 3's per game" Bell!!!


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Didn't want to have a discussion in the selection thread, so I thought I'd move this quote here:



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> you have got to be kidding me...i get skipped because i miss my hours between midnight and 8 am...thats really ridiculous...thats not fair at all
> 
> ill take ginobili


Actually, you were on the clock at 10:29 last night.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Just PM Prem a list, I had to do it this morning, but the second I did, I got a PM from km telling me it's my pick...it was still a good 2nd option.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i just realized we have one less Bench space this year, is that our new format? I liked the extra bench space last year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I though a twelve player roster was fine, but if you guys want an extra bench player, I wouldn't mind changing the setting and adding another round.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> DelonteWest St. Joe rolls the dice:
> 
> Pau Gasol


Really? That's a pretty high pick for someone who's injured for four months...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

risk/reward....with gasol. i didnt think he would be there by pick#58, so i grabbed him. thought sam dalembert would be there with my next pick as well, but he was snatched up.i wanted okafor. but if he gets healthy and plays this year, i will be tough come playoffs.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

if you didn't do it patrick, i would of been VERY tempted to draft gasol ... so thank you for removing that temptation ... lol.

it was between Josh Howard and like 8 other players for me ... hopefully one of those 8 can make it back to me and Howard continues to improve, then i might be in business.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DontTradePaul! said:


> if you didn't do it patrick, i would of been VERY tempted to draft gasol ... so thank you for removing that temptation ... lol.
> 
> it was between Josh Howard and like 8 other players for me ... hopefully one of those 8 can make it back to me and Howard continues to improve, then i might be in business.


How dare you take Josh Howard two picks before me? HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Just a reminder to those participating in the regular league - draft is tonight at 9:30 EST.

Please be there.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

maybe we can arrange a deal .... haha


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Just a reminder to those participating in the regular league - draft is tonight at 9:30 EST.
> 
> Please be there.


 Ew. Seriously? 930 on a Friday? What were you thinking?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LX said:


> Ew. Seriously? 930 on a Friday? What were you thinking?




ditto


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I missed it, lol.

Job...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I missed it, lol.
> 
> Job...


I missed it too, lol 

A life....


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> I missed it too, lol
> 
> A life....


Nobody cares about you, lol

You...


EDIT: BTW Lant, I'd like one of your Centers Camby or Yao for Raef straight up!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Celtics Forum Keeper Selection Thread*



aquaitious said:


> Antoine Walker




youve got to be kidding me...i quit the league


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

my bad on the bogut mishap, i had my GF pick for me while i was flrying back from RI and she took who i asked her to ... except he was already drafted ... whoops


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

no problem...great minds think alike


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Aqua never PMed me
> 
> Bobby Simmons



****, sorry DWest, it was just a awful night for me.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

when is the regular season starting up again ... early Novmeber? I think the draft has been moving well but its something to ponder. 

i for one am in favor of another bench slot, anyone else with me here?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

October 31st.


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Any thought to cutting the time for back to back selections from 16 to say 9 or 10 hours? Every time we go to the turn the person picking winds up with a 16 hour window. Since you are unlikely to surprise yourself by the first of your two picks, it shouldn't be too tough to come up with your second selection with another hour or two :biggrin: .


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I've always treated them as one pick [eight hours]. Not sure if aqua edited it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Even last year I used them as two picks...so I guess my bad?

Personally, I don't think it's fair to lose two picks though...


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

well no one really replied to my suggestion of another player for everyone's team, another spot on the bench. I'm sure the majority (or everyone) wants another bench spot and i think its fairly important to keep the league's settings the same from year to year. 

However, its staring to look like we wouldn't have enought time to draft another player for each team. Either my plea for another player on everyone's bench is a lost cause, or we can add another bench slot anyways and just have everyone pick up someone from waivers. 

whatever happens with my suggestion, i'm just excited to start up this season in memory of Red. Here's hoping its a good season! GO CELTS.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

i like the suggestion of an added roster spot.... pick a guy from waivers.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We don't have the time, but after the draft is over, I'll add an extra spot for waivers.

Some owners have been negligent in selecting. If anyone knows someone that would be active in this league, can you please tell them to PM me.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

Yo Premier, are we going to submit the rosters now that the draft is technically over? Let those who have missed picks utilize the waiver wire or what? Also, i think i have a guy in mind for the keeper league ... he just registered and i can vouch that he would be an active owner/poster and i think he is gonna PM you ... so we may have a soultion to negligent owners if need be.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It comes down to it, he'll join up to replace an inactive owner.

Also, I think I'll let the guys who missed their picks a few hours to catch up before submitting the lineups. And I will add an extra roster spot for the waiver wire.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I had a tough decision to make between Prince and Rondo...I had to go with the sure thing...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

prem...season starts in like 20 hours...you gonna get those lineups set???


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Just wondering....since we weren't able to complete the draft in time for the start of the season, are we going to have retroactive stats so that those who have players playing tonight aren't at a disadvantage?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

You _will_ be able to set your rosters tonight.

I'm very close to hacking Prem's password...if not, he'll make them. 

Also, the season doesn't start until the Celtics play their first game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I have to wait for Don'tTradePaul's friend to sign up.

Sorry. Check in at 6:30, I guess. If he hasn't signed up and the rosters aren't set by then, it seems as if we won't be able to use tonight's games for this week.

Sundance, is there a way to use retroactive stats in Yahoo!?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Draft results have been submitted, but lineups cannot be edited for tonight [available for tomorrow night's game, though]. Also, there is an extra bench spot. Use the waiver wire. Everyone needs to pick up an extra guy.

KingHandles, you can select your last two players in the waiver wire.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

Drat, i was looking forward to a big game from Pierce tonight ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DontTradePaul! said:


> Drat, i was looking forward to a big game from Pierce tonight ...


He's not playing tonight. He's playing tomorrow night. There are only two games on tonight.


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

*DOH* ................ *ponders never posting again* ..... 

save me banana! 

:banana:


just went to yahoo and it said we are starting scoring in week 2. prepare your teams accordingly.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Well, that sucks. I'll take responsibility for not starting the draft earlier and not finding more active participants.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That's retarded.

Who does that? Miss one day and they'll make you miss the whole week.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

Premier said:


> I have to wait for Don'tTradePaul's friend to sign up.
> 
> Sorry. Check in at 6:30, I guess. If he hasn't signed up and the rosters aren't set by then, it seems as if we won't be able to use tonight's games for this week.
> 
> Sundance, is there a way to use retroactive stats in Yahoo!?


There is a commissioner control for retroactive stats. I think whatever lineups are set at the time the commish activates it the team gets previous stats for the players they have in place. But maybe that's just in roto and not H2H. It seems we're not scheduled to start now until week 2, so I guess we'll just have to wait. That's okay. (Would have liked to have used Odom's game last night though!) :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, I don't have that option for H2H. Week two, it is.


----------

